# NJ Laws



## gruf (Nov 29, 2010)

So I started shooting a recurve bow while in school in PA. Just target shooting but it was something I enjoyed doing. Up at school I just found an empty feild where noone was and set up a target with some friends and never had an issue. Now I am back in New Jersey, living in an apartment with no backyard, but I still want to shoot.

My question is what are the laws in NJ about where I can shoot. Do I have to go to a range or is there another option. And while I am posting this question, anyone who have run into any leagal issues in NJ with their bow for reasons I might not think of please share your experience. 

P.S. I have been taking my jeep back to Wharton State Forest, and there are certain areas that I have plenty of room to set up a target at have noone around. Hunting is allowed there, but I don't have a hunting liscence. Do you think I am allowed to shoot there. 

Thanks for your info.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

gruf said:


> So I started shooting a recurve bow while in school in PA. Just target shooting but it was something I enjoyed doing. Up at school I just found an empty feild where noone was and set up a target with some friends and never had an issue. Now I am back in New Jersey, living in an apartment with no backyard, but I still want to shoot.
> 
> My question is what are the laws in NJ about where I can shoot. Do I have to go to a range or is there another option. And while I am posting this question, anyone who have run into any leagal issues in NJ with their bow for reasons I might not think of please share your experience.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## 09feathers (Dec 4, 2010)

Being in northern new jersey myself I often wonder the same thing myself if I get a direct info or any real answer I'll post it or reply back


----------

